# WORKING drivers for Creative X-Fi Titanium PCI-E card for Win 10 x64 latest build



## Prima.Vera (Aug 17, 2018)

I am struggeling for a couple of months now to find a good quality driver which works for the latest build of Win10 x64.
Until the latest major Win10 upgrade, which broked a lot of stuff (again), I had absolutelly no issue with the sound from my Creative X-Fi Titanium PCI-E card using the latest PAX drivers. However, after the last update, the sound now is distorted in games, in Winamp, if using Direct Sound as output, the sound has a lot of noise, crackling and sparkling, literally unbearable. In some games there is no longer sound, or the sound ONLY works with bad noise if I set up the speakers to 5.1 in Control Pannel. I have a 4.1 analog speaker system btw, since the card doesn't have modern better inputs.

Anyoen else have experience with this please? Any recommandations? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 17, 2018)

have you already disabled HDMI and the others if they are not being used and tested it?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 17, 2018)

Yes, sure. Those are always off. Besides I'm not using HDMI for the monitor.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 17, 2018)

Prima.Vera said:


> Yes, sure. Those are always off. Besides I'm not using HDMI for the monitor.


well i figured that, just wanted to know if you tried testing with the HDMI DISABLED as well as on the onboard being DISABLED like via the friggen devise manager? Then see if it still has the issues....P.S. Off and Disabled are two different things.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah, they are all disabled, onboard, nVidia sound drivers and HDMI also (nvidia and onboard ones). Thanks.

More details also from other users on this forum:
https://steamcommunity.com/app/228200/discussions/0/2561864094353040928/#c1692669912384523114
http://board.yanni.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/605108034/m/2003915197


----------



## mmxx (Aug 17, 2018)

I use the driver daniel_k´s  is work perfect on windows 10


----------

